# logo in vektorgrafik umwandeln



## atom-13 (1. Mai 2011)

hallo, habe jetz diverse beiträge gelsen aber so richtig hat mri bisher nix geholfen.
zum problem: ich hab mit photoshop ein logo erstellt, daraus soll ich nun ein vektorisierte grafik erstellen.
habe bisher einiegs probiert, z.b. aus ps heraus die datei zu exportieren in AI das führte zu nix zählbarem, dann hab ich die psd datei einfach als eps datei abgespeichert, dort werden allerdings nur 50% der formen zu pfaden umgewandelt.

und dann hab ich noch versucht in AI direkt die logo datei abzupausen, aber daraus wurde dann nur eien schwarz weiß datei un das war nich so sehr mein ziel.

wie geh tdas nun am einfachsten, das ich meien logo datei i neien vektorisierte datei umwandle ?
muss ich dzau jetzt alle formen nochmal per hadn nachzeichnen **** das wäre ja ziemlich umständlich, da die logo datei nich nur 2-3 formen enthält 

vielen dank an euch !!


----------



## ink (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Atom
Willkommen im Forum

Ich bitte dich die, bei der Anmeldung akzeptierte, Nettiquette bezüglich deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung zu beachten.

Desweiteren hast du in AI die Möglichkeit in den Abpausfunktionen die Farbigkeit zu variieren. (Zum Bedienfeld und Tipps, ist zwar CS2, aber da hat sich ja kaum was getan: http://www.adobe.com/de/designcenter/illustrator/articles/illcs2at_perftrace.html )

Die beste und vom Ergebnis zufriedenstellenste Möglichkeit ist es, das Ding von Hand nochmal nachzuzeichnen. Ist zwar nervig, aber kein Trace-Programm kommt bisher ans händische Zeichnen ran.

Beste


----------



## atom-13 (2. Mai 2011)

Okay Danke für deine Tipps. Kannst du mir nochmal kurz erklären welche Schritte ich nacheinander zu machen habe? Und in welcher Form öffne ich die Datei am besten, als jpg ? 
Also versteh ich das richtig das ich zunächst alle Formen mittels Pfaden nachzeichnen muss (wie mach ich das bei Schriften, ein Schriftzug geht z.b. nicht mittels Rechtsklick direkt umzuwandeln  ), diese dann vom Arbeitspfad zum richtigen Pfad anlegen muss ? Und dann ? Was ist der nächste Schritt?

Vielen Dank Noch einmal, und Sorry wegen der Kleinschreibung zuvor.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,
nur zum Verständnis. Wenn du eine PSD als EPS abspeicherst wird nichts in Vektorpfade umgewandelt.
EPS iunterstützt pixelbasierende und vektorbasierende Daten.
Also du kannst auch deine PSD in Ai importieren, das Dateiformat ist eigentlich irrelevant, und in den Hintergrund zum Nachzeichnen legen.
Dann drückst du p (Pfadwerkzeug) und fängst an die Kanten nachzuzeichnen. Baue soviel wie möglich ohne Rahmenfarbe nach, heißt auch Linien möglichst mittels Flächen erzeugen. Dann hast du bei eienr eventuellen Verwendung Nachträglich weniger Probleme z.B. beim Schneideplotten.
Was den Text betrifft, falls du die Schrift hast kannst diesen ja in Ai neuschreiben oder du verwendest, um dir die Arbeit etwas zu erleichtern, eine ähnliche Schrift und wandelst diese in Zeichenpfade (shift+strg+o) um.
Du must da selbst entscheiden ob für dich eventuell aber das direkte Nachzeichnen weniger Arbeit bedeutet.

Viele Grüße


----------

